# Problem with FreeBSD 7.4



## emanuelleu (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello to everyone!

I have downloaded FreeBSD-7.4-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz and installed it. I'm starting by using the command [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] and at middle of installation it saying "fetching...". I waited 30 minutes but nothing, then I hit enter, it works another line, same thing, what I should do? Why it doesn't do that automatic? Or it should not do that while something it self updating.

Sorry for my bad English.
Have a good day, and thanks for answering me.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 9, 2013)

Please, details more your problem: show output that displayed by running the command.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 9, 2013)

When this happened to me it would be my /etc/resolv.conf file. So maybe it's a DNS thing. Please try

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```


----------



## emanuelleu (Jan 9, 2013)

I do not think it is a DNS problem, because even if I restart the pc when loading the system sometimes freeze and I need to hit enter to unfreeze it. I think I have a problem with my hard disk. It may be that?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

Please post the output of [cmd=]dig google.com ANY[/cmd]


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 9, 2013)

When it's just sitting there, press Control-T and paste the output here.


----------



## emanuelleu (Jan 9, 2013)

I have reinstalled it and now it looks all fine, thanks for all replies.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 10, 2013)

If there is no particular reason for you using 7.4, you might also consider upgrading while you are busy reinstalling.
While not EOL, 7.4 is the legacy release: http://www.freebsd.org/releases


----------

